# Ultra Subwoofer News, and "Black Friday"??



## Ron Stimpson (Jun 26, 2006)

*Friday, 23 November, 2007: Ultra Subwoofer News, and "Black Friday"?? * *Full Production on Ultra Powered Box and Cylinder Subs Resumes! And much more:* It's no secret we've been unable to keep up with demand on the new SVS "Ultra" subwoofer lines. Despite some early failed units (now since resolved) world-wide demand outstripped our most optimistic sales projections. This is what happens, in hindsight, when you design a sub that's about to put $10,000 subwoofers in a tough spot around the globe. Now we're catching up. 

Still full of turkey, our crew is fully engaged in building again at full speed. Domestic and export customers can expect rapid progress now as we catch up to our much too long waiting list, for what's arguably one of the best subwoofers in the world at _any_ price. Shipments resume today and will continue nearly around the clock for some time still. New orders can expect to ship in about 30 days. 
 
*"Black Friday" : Said to have become the moral equivalent of the start of the important buying season for all retailers*.
*Amazing SBS-01 speakers now starting at $149 a pair! *
SVS has not traditionally played the whole "sale game" simply because our prices are so close to "as low as we can go" pretty much all year long.
There are exceptions to the "no sales" mentality. Closeout finishes, discontinued models, overstocks happen at SVS too naturally. And we've collected up some of our most compelling examples of great products that fit this category, and we're pulling back the covers on prices so compelling, we know it amount to a blowout.
And even where we don't have room for price cuts, as with our newer product lines, we're digging into the holiday stocking and spreading around some of the items that are quite costly, but frankly every audio enthusiast should have around the house. Order even our hot selling Ultra subs or MTS-01 speakers and get a full Avia II and Radio Shack sound meter at no extra charge!
So, get some free stuff, or get a one of a kind discount, all in the name of helping us manage our limited warehouse space. 
*Holiday specials starting "Black Friday" running through 31 December or until supplies last! *

* 1.) SBS-01 Cream White or Sterling Silver bookshelf speakers: Now only $149 *Supplies are limited, _originally priced at $225_ a pair!. Hear the speaker Sound and Vision Magazine called "_terrific_". When these decor friendly speakers are gone, they are gone! 
2.) PB12-NSD/2: *Clearance prices, limited quantities, unmatched.* Literally the most under priced SVS dual-driver subwoofer even at $899. For a limited time while we consume the final run of these American built fine textured black cabinets? *Now, while these last, they are only $799.* We don't have to tell you, these are not going to last long. This sub has little competition at twice it's _full_ price. Bill Hunt at "The Digital Bits" said "This sub ROCKS". Find out how true that is. 
3.) PB12-Plus/2: *Closeout! Save as much as $500 on units in stock, and now to be cleared from our burgeoning inventory entirely.* One of the best subwoofers in the world for under $5,000 is on its way out. Largely replaced by its similarly-sized PB13-Ultra sibling, the Plus/2 has been a veteran of our lines for several years and recipient of more accolades than virtually any other sub in this affordable class. if you have always lusted after two PB12-Plus/2 subs for your large room (and need a mate for one you have), now is your time. Prices will never be lower, and when they are gone, they are likely gone forever. Classic SVS lines, Ohio-built quality and brutally powerful, achingly accurate bass simply doesn't get less expensive, and it's rarely as good even if you are considering spending $5,000 somewhere else. *Now all finishes, are only $1,099, while supplies last. They're genuine bargains even at twice that price. *


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Your link to the PB12-Plus/2 in this post and on the news page of the web site is incorrect. Amazing prices on the PB12-Plus/2 units...really amazing.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Fixed this one here.


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

So, why aren't these specials advertised at Sonic Boom Audio up here in Canada? Is it just a special for our buddies down South or can us Northerners take advantage of these deals as well?


----------

